# Gesshin Ginga Western Gyuto in white?



## Canadian (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Jon, 

Will the Ginga yo-gyuto ever be offered in white I/II? Sorry if this has been addressed already.

Thanks


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2013)

i've got a 240mm one sitting in the store right now and we special order them for people all of the time. I may add this into the line at some point... we'll see. But until then, just ask and i'll see what we have or what we can have made.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 17, 2013)

I had the exact same thought last night, checked the site for a 270mm yo gyuto in White #2


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2013)

dont think i have one of those sitting around, but i will look. I know i have a 240mm. That being said, we can have that made for you if you want. Just shoot me an e-mail


----------



## Canadian (Feb 17, 2013)

JBroida said:


> i've got a 240mm one sitting in the store right now and we special order them for people all of the time. I may add this into the line at some point... we'll see. But until then, just ask and i'll see what we have or what we can have made.



I will shoot you an email. Thanks!


----------

